# NCR18650B slightly swollen negative



## Daniel

as title says , I noticed the battery is slightly swollen on the negative flat top side , difficult to explain but if I stand the battery upright on that side it's "wobbly" , not like my Efest that sits flat on the table.

I have been using the battery exclusively on the SVD only , no mech mods (love my face too much ;p) 

Should I just chuck the batt or is it still safe to use , only vape at max 13W ? 

Might it be the charger I'm using , it's one of those TrustFire jobbies the two bay model nr TR-001 ? 
My I4 is on it's way from FT but I fear it will still be a while , don't want to bugger up my Efests with the charger I know it does not have overcharge protection so I watch the little LED like a hawk .... 

Any advise will be appreciated ...


----------



## zadiac

Post a pic so we can see


----------



## Daniel

that's the thing it so difficult to see with the naked eye , will try upload a quick video ....


----------



## Daniel

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-yqWePjTpKQNzJLSTNNTHRmUlU/edit?usp=docslist_api


----------



## Yiannaki

Daniel said:


> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-yqWePjTpKQNzJLSTNNTHRmUlU/edit?usp=docslist_api


Can't gauge much from the pic in terms of the swelling. 

I don't think swelling in batteries is a good thing Bro. My advice would be to chuck it! 

Sorry mate.

That's just my 2c though

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## free3dom

I have to agree with @Yiannaki 

R200 for a new battery
R200 000 for facial reconstruction 

Personally I'd go with the first option, but I'm paranoid when it comes to batteries

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Arthster

Im with @free3dom and @Yiannaki 

dump it like a bad girlfriend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Thx guys , ok so how do I dump this bad girl ?


----------



## free3dom

@Daniel maybe buy her dinner first and let her down easy 

It depends on where you are. You need to find an e-waste bin, they are usually located near larger shops (usually ones that sell electronics) - I know that most Makro's have them (which is where I dump my stuff). Many large malls also have them nowadays.

Have a look on this site for info on finding a suitable location

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Arthster

Well i would start with a light dinner. And then also remember they wine... 

There is recycling bins at just about every pick n pay latley. You can just dump it into the battery bin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

I'm scared that she will make a scene at a public place , best to do it after hours when nobody is there

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Daniel said:


> I'm scared that she will make a scene at a public place , best to do it after hours when nobody is there



Yes, it's generally best to dispose of a body that way


----------



## Arthster

You dump chicks funny


----------



## Daniel

Arthster said:


> You dump chicks funny



That would be cruel , they are cute and cuddly and yellow.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Daniel said:


> That would be cruel , they are cute and cuddly and yellow.....


Not to mention tasty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

